
“Won't programmers starve?” Do something else - ZnZirconium
https://www.gnu.org/gnu/manifesto.html
======
Arnt
Thanks for reposting. This is the first time I've read it since the great
transition from software to internet-accessible services. It reads differently
now.

I suppose rms isn't very happy about services, even if the source code that
runs those services is often largely open. I mean, if you don't like what a
particular service does, builtwith.com will tell you whether it's based on
rails, django or whatever, and from there finding the open source that does
the heavy lifting is simple.

So in a way, the modern combination of open source and SaaS does enable what
rms wrote: Get a github account, write code, send PRs, you _can_ contribute
and _can_ get your preferred changes deployed as services upgrade. But I feel
that rms doesn't see this particular glass as half full.

